# Videos of Lacey at agility class



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

She is doing so well, I am proud of her. She LOVES it....


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

WONDERFUL ! She is just lovin it..you can tell! You have every right to be proud of her. I enjoyed watching the videos!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow! So great, I didn't realize the ramps were so high. Go Lacey!

I really should try this it looks like so much fun.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Pipersmom said:


> Wow! So great, I didn't realize the ramps were so high. Go Lacey!
> 
> I really should try this it looks like so much fun.


It's a BLAST,


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

whimsy said:


> WONDERFUL ! She is just lovin it..you can tell! You have every right to be proud of her. I enjoyed watching the videos!


Thanks!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lacey is doing a great job, Kathy:whoo: Ycan tell that both of you are having fun and that's really what counts. That basement set-up you have is paying off in spaes. Keep up the good work. You both should be very proud.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so impressed! And it's easy to see that both of you are having a blast.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> Lacey is doing a great job, Kathy:whoo: Ycan tell that both of you are having fun and that's really what counts. That basement set-up you have is paying off in spaes. Keep up the good work. You both should be very proud.


She really has a lot of drive!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So cute to watch, the equiptment makes so much more noise indoors, I had not realized, it does not seem to bother your girl. She seems fearless.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie, Kathy! She does have a lot of drive! I saw that there were several Apollo runs on YouTube too, so I got to watch both of them!:biggrin1:


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

krandall said:


> What a cutie, Kathy! She does have a lot of drive! I saw that there were several Apollo runs on YouTube too, so I got to watch both of them!:biggrin1:


Lol,Apolo is so much more laid back, however, at home Lacey is very quiet and happy to sit next to me or on my lap..Apolo is quiet too, Blaze....well he's another story!!!! lol


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

wow she is a lot better than little Lucy
Lucy thinks going around the obstacles is more funeace:eace:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm very impressed she is fast! Do you compeat? she sure seems like a winner to me. I would love to take classes like that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi, Apollo and Lacey are the "Super Star Havs" around here in terms of agility!!!


----------

